

Show HN: We added an Oink data importer for Cheers - mmastrac
http://chee.rs/oinkimport

======
mmastrac
We heard from a number of users of both Oink and Cheers that were disappointed
that Oink shut down so suddenly.

To help them out, we put together an importer that takes your Oink data file
zip and turns it into posts inside of our app, Cheers, with as much fidelity
as we could reconstruct.

~~~
fudged
Fantastic idea! Way to be on the ball!

------
ianterrell
Pounce!

